# Yanmar V3-5 lift capacity with forks



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

It's not a tractor, but it has similar uses. I'm in the market for a compact wheel loader for my horse boarding facility. One job it needs to be able to perform is unloading pallets of bedding that weigh just over a ton. 
I've been eyeballing a little V3-5 that I think will do the job, but finding lift capacities on these, particularly for pallet forks, is a bit tough. I know it is well within the static tipping weight of the maching, but I don't know if the hydraulics will actually lift the weight.
Anybody use one of these and have experience lifting pallets that weigh a ton??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hard to find anything on these. This listing indicates 900 Kg operating capacity ( 1984 pounds)
https://www.machines4u.com.au/view/...Loader-with-Three-Attachments-GA1048-/548609/


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Pogobill, From what I've gathered in researching these things, operating capacity is a percentage of tipping weight. I believe it is 80% of the fully articulated tipping capacity. When you turn (articulate) these things it takes less weight on the loader to tip the rear tires off of the ground.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is this unit to be used instead of a conventional tractor, or do you have a tractor as well?
I've seen those three wheeled forklifts that building supply trucks carry on the back of their flatbeds, and they seem to lift a tremendous amount of weight. They had one here, running around the fields, unloading lifts of plywood and steel roofing like no body's business. useless as a tractor, mind you, although the yard up the road has snow bucket on theirs in the winter to clear the parking lot and yard.


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

I have a tractor as well, but it will still need to be able to do tractor type loader work. I looked at those lifts a bit too and they are impressively capable. I need the reach of the loader and I think those lifts usually too wide to set the pallets against the wall in my arena aisle.


----------

